# Does the '09 585s have tapered headtubes?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Are they 1.125 top/1.25 bottom like the '09 595s?? I've checked their website and it does not say so even though the pictures of the 585s look like the bottom race is slightly bigger. Also, I wonder why Look didn't go with a 1.5 bottom race like Ridleys? (They do have 1.5 bottoms not 1.25 right?) I ask because I saw Ewitz's post where he said that his 585 Ultra left something to be desired in front end stiffness. From an another post by a fellow RBR'er Haydos, it seems that the 585 Ultra has one of the stiffest BB around. He put up stiffness numbers of a lot of different bike model's bottom brackets and I was surprised to see that the 585 Ultra smoked a lot other supposedly stiff as hell frames WRT to the BB deflection. The 585 U had a .26mm deflection. I find it very interesting that the Prince was at .48 and Wilier Cento Uno at .52 - IMHO, two waaaaay overpriced frames (notice I didn't say overrated because I don't have any experience with them other than my perceived value rating. Still, I know Pin and Willy defenders will flame me- so go ahead and flame away.) If the 585 U had the tapered headtube, it would stiffen up the front end to match it's excellent BB stiffness. Thoughts from 585 U riders? Anyone else feel the 585 U is not stiff enough in the front??? 

As for the others in the Look line, I found it interesting that the 586 was just as stiff as the 595 Originl (.03mm is negligible???) Any thoughts on this from all the Look-a-lites?? 

I want a 585 Ultra (or 595 Ultra, if i can ever get past the ISP) very badly!!! Like a junkie needs his crack!!! 


Here is a cut&paste of his post (don't sue me for copyright infringment Haydos!  )
08 Ridley Noah - 0.44m
08 Scott Addict R2 - 0.45mm
Pegoretti Marcelo - 0.26mm
08 Pinarello Prince - 0.48mm
08 Bianchi 928 Carbon SL - 0.43mm
08 Look 585 Ultra - 0.26mm
08 Madone 5.2 - 0.48mm
08 Cannondale Super Six - 0.27mm
Scapin Dyesis S8 - 0.34mm
Pegoretti Responsorium - 0.40mm
08 Time Edge Pulse - 0.50mm
08 Bottecchia Ottavio - 0.31mm
Casati Marte - 0.59mm
09 BMC Racemaster - 0.48mm
Parlee Z4 - 0.54mm
09 Specialised Tarmac SL2 - 0.33mm
Guerciotti Khaybar - 0.61mm
09 Cervelo R3SL - 0.35mm
08 Ridley Helium - 0.29mm
Colnago Master X light - 0.35mm
Look 586 - 0.55mm
Independant Fabrication XS - 0.19mm
Willier Cento Uno - 0.52mm
09 Giant Advanced TCR SL - 0.35mm
08 Look 595 - 0.58mm


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

The '08 585 still had the 1 1/8" headset both on top and bottom. It looks like the '09 still remains same dimensions (using the HCS5 fork, not the HCS6 for of the 595), but I'm not 100% sure...

The 595 is an amazing bike and quite different then the 585... the ISP really makes the entire frame feel very connected. Input is translated into action immediately.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

You have to take all reviews with a pinch of salt - let me explain, if a guy weighs 200 lbs and another 130 lbs the frame will feel and ride differently or if a guy can put out 1200w in a sprint and another 800w I am sure they will both have a different feedback too also lab tests are lab tests and do not necessarily relate to road tests - I have riden a few on that list and my road feel was different to the list.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

toonraid said:


> You have to take all reviews with a pinch of salt - let me explain, if a guy weighs 200 lbs and another 130 lbs the frame will feel and ride differently or if a guy can put out 1200w in a sprint and another 800w I am sure they will both have a different feedback too also lab tests are lab tests and do not necessarily relate to road tests - I have riden a few on that list and my road feel was different to the list.


yep, you are right! i forgot to consider the reviewer's weight and power when taking into account his review of the front-end stiffness. 

which bikes have you ridden that you felt contradicted these numbers? did you swap the wheels for each of the tests? disregarding the wheels if they were not the same, which frames felt the stiffest? do you think you would be able to rank them accordingly? lastly, did stiffness in the BB correspond to how fast it felt? thanks toon!


----------

